# Micromon



## ElementX (Aug 10, 2014)

Anybody check out the bestselling games on iOS lately? 

Because this gem is topping the charts  



And in case you thought you were mistaken, here's a review:


Well, I guess kudos for being smart enough to capitalize on an idea that Nintendo won't pursue. But how long before they drop the lawsuit hammer on this thing?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2014)

How fucking shameless  I wonder if they'll get away with it


----------



## ElementX (Aug 11, 2014)

It's been on the market for a little while so maybe Nintendo just doesn't care about it.  That, or they just haven't found out yet


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 11, 2014)

mm..

wouldn't this technically count as free advertisement for Pokemon?


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 11, 2014)

ElementX said:


> It's been on the market for a little while so maybe Nintendo just doesn't care about it.  That, or they just haven't found out yet


It just hasn't reached their radar, they'll no doubt drop the legal hammer when it does.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 12, 2014)

Not available for android, it seems


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 12, 2014)

That thing about the moves though, not erasing moves to learn new ones, seemed cool. Wish Pokemon could do something like that too.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 12, 2014)

Dark Matter said:


> That thing about the moves though, not erasing moves to learn new ones, seemed cool. Wish Pokemon could do something like that too.




THAT actually sounded really cool. Is there any reason why Game Freak can't implement this? I'd say it would affect difficulty but XY's campaign was a cakewalk anyway. 

I guess it would also take way Luvdisc's only reason for existing.


----------



## ElementX (Aug 12, 2014)

Turns out this was a Kickstarter!  It didn't reach the goal but they made the game anyway. 

I watched a video and the game looks great visually and the story seems a bit more compelling and mature than what we usually get from Game Freak. But still… they only have themselves to blame if they get sued. There's a difference between being inspired by something and ripping off something.


----------



## Aduro (Aug 13, 2014)

Technically pokemon has probably influenced every game of its genre so much that they define it a bit, but I would absolutely say this is a near total  2nd rate rip-off and show by rights have to pay similar fees to a normal franchisee (although franly they're probably distinct enough not to quite get sued). Still this kinda proves that pokemon should release some games as apps. I know the quality wouldn't be as good as they are on a real games machine but the new art academy crossover would be great for an i-pad.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2014)

Not even good fakemon.


----------

